# Total Group Loss 2015



## Andy HB (Jan 21, 2015)

As Runner has asked, I will get one started. I also want to contribute every now and then now that I am mostly back on the straight and narrow.

If I remember correctly how this works, simply post how many lbs you've lost and add them to the running total.

I think, mainly because I hate decimals, only full lbs should be given (round up if you have to!). 

Don't worry if you gain weight, just don't post anything until you're back below your previous posting weight.

So, to kick things off ...... see the next post!


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 21, 2015)

Well done Runner who lost 2lbs.

Running Total is: 2lbs


----------



## runner (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks again Andy!


----------



## banjo (Jan 22, 2015)

i dont really need to loose weight - but since jan 1st i have lost 9 pounds from 13 10 to 13 1


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 22, 2015)

Well done (I think! ) banjo. I'm still not in negative territory yet, but am exercising more regularly again now. I hope to be adding losses soon too.

Running total : 11 lbs


----------



## runner (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh dear, is it just me posting on here?  I've lost another 3lb this week - I expect it's going back to 'normal' eating after Christmas and New Year!

So total is:  14 lbs


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 26, 2015)

Right, I'm in negative territory. I've managed a 2lb reduction (aiming for at least another 18lbs).

Running Total : 16 lbs

Andy 

p.s. Not any more runner! Well done, by the way.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2015)

Well done guys! I can't post yet as I have been going the opposite way over the past couple of weeks  Time to knuckle down!


----------



## runner (Jan 26, 2015)

Andy HB said:


> Right, I'm in negative territory. I've managed a 2lb reduction (aiming for at least another 18lbs).
> 
> Running Total : 16 lbs
> 
> ...



Well done to you too!  Hopefully we'll encourage you Northe


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 30, 2015)

Chalk up another 1lb loss (small, I know, but I did wait two days to post it!)

Running Total : 17 lbs


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2015)

Heading in the right direction Andy


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 30, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Heading in the right direction Andy



Yep! Got my mojo back for the daily exercise (especially since I have seen a kingfisher 3 times this week already on my preferred walking route .... warms the heart to see it; beautiful it is!).

Andy


----------



## banjo (Jan 30, 2015)

pop me another 2 pounds down for the total - milestone week for me lol - the least lost in a 7 day period since i was diagnosed. I'm trying to head in the opposite direction to most posting here lol.
On the wild life front - lucky to live where i do - but saw an otter for 1st time locally - tho i know they have been here for 2 years - and 1st sighting of long eared owl for the year.


----------



## runner (Feb 2, 2015)

Another 2lb for me too.  That makes:

Running Total : 21 lbs

See a few Kingfishers when we go on the canals Andy - beautiful.  Lovely to see otters & owl too Banjo.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 2, 2015)

I have lost 3 lbs since the beginning of the year.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 2, 2015)

grovesy said:


> I have lost 3 lbs since the beginning of the year.



Sounds good to me! 

Running Total : 24 lbs


----------



## runner (Feb 2, 2015)

grovesy said:


> I have lost 3 lbs since the beginning of the year.



Well done Grovesy (assuming it was what you wanted to do!)


----------



## grovesy (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks, yes I did want to !


----------



## banjo (Feb 6, 2015)

2 more for me this week lol


----------



## Northerner (Feb 8, 2015)

banjo said:


> 2 more for me this week lol



Well done banjo! 

Running Total : 26 lbs


----------



## grovesy (Feb 9, 2015)

Another pound this week!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 9, 2015)

grovesy said:


> Another pound this week!



Well done! 

Running Total : 26 lbs

I have remained on exactly the same weight as I was last week, and the week before that, and the week before that!


----------



## banjo (Feb 22, 2015)

not posted on this thread for 2 weeks but 5 more pounds for me 12st 6 lbs today.Had to buy some new clothes yesterday nothing fits anymore - waist has gone from 38 to under 32 inches and used to buy xl clothes - fit into medium now except jumpers because i have arms as long as a gorilla


----------



## runner (Feb 22, 2015)

banjo said:


> not posted on this thread for 2 weeks but 5 more pounds for me 12st 6 lbs today.Had to buy some new clothes yesterday nothing fits anymore - waist has gone from 38 to under 32 inches and used to buy xl clothes - fit into medium now except jumpers because i have arms as long as a gorilla



Nice one Banjo - wish I could say the same (the weight loss, not the arms!)

With Banjo's 5 and grovesy's 1 that makes:
Running Total : 32 lbs


----------



## runner (Feb 22, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Well done!
> 
> Running Total : 26 lbs
> 
> I have remained on exactly the same weight as I was last week, and the week before that, and the week before that!



Chin up - I keep going up and down a couple of pounds and can't seem to break though into the next stone down.  I'll keep at it though - need a bit more self-discipline!


----------



## banjo (Mar 3, 2015)

3 More pounds for me since my last post


----------



## Northerner (Mar 4, 2015)

banjo said:


> 3 More pounds for me since my last post



Well done banjo!  

Running Total : 29 lbs

I'm still static! Maybe now that the Spring is here I'll get a bit more active


----------



## runner (Mar 5, 2015)

Nice one Banjo!  I've gone back down to the lowest for this year, but need to drop below that to post.  Not well at the mo, so not my top priority!


----------



## runner (Mar 9, 2015)

Hooray!  finally got past the barrier and can add 4lb to total.

Running Total : 33 lbs


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2015)

runner said:


> Hooray!  finally got past the barrier and can add 4lb to total.
> 
> Running Total : 33 lbs



Well done runner!  I lost some over the past week, but not an overall loss so will have to wait before I can add anything - at least I didn't put more on!


----------



## runner (Mar 10, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Well done runner!  I lost some over the past week, but not an overall loss so will have to wait before I can add anything - at least I didn't put more on!



going in the right direction Northe


----------



## banjo (Mar 15, 2015)

3 pounds more for me this week hit 12 stone


----------



## Northerner (Mar 15, 2015)

banjo said:


> 3 pounds more for me this week hit 12 stone



Excellent banjo, well done!  

Running Total : 36 lbs[/QUOTE]

I weigh in tomorrow


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 15, 2015)

Yep, congrats!

I have stalled somewhat, but not worried about it (too many other things going on which are distracting me at the moment...  Like selling my house).

Andy


----------



## banjo (Mar 15, 2015)

ours has been up for sale for 12 months now sigh


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 15, 2015)

banjo said:


> ours has been up for sale for 12 months now sigh



Five months for me. Only just started getting credible offers, but less than what I was led to believe was possible. The offers also coincided with me switching agents, which has complicated things a bit!

Anyway, the group total remains at...

Running Total: 36 lbs

Andy


----------



## banjo (Mar 15, 2015)

ours is on for 265 only offer we have had is for 205 lol


----------



## AJLang (Mar 16, 2015)

I've lost eight pounds during the last few weeks - but can't claim glory for it because I wasn't trying.  However I am happy that I've lost the weight.


----------



## runner (Mar 17, 2015)

AJLang said:


> I've lost eight pounds during the last few weeks - but can't claim glory for it because I wasn't trying.  However I am happy that I've lost the weight.



That's all that matters AJ - well done!

Running total is:  44 lbs


----------



## AJLang (Mar 17, 2015)

Thank you Runner


----------



## macast (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm back on it........... and here!!! 

started at Slimming World in February 2015 and have lost 9lbs 

feeling motivated


----------



## runner (Mar 24, 2015)

Well done Macast!

Running total is:  53 lbs


----------



## macast (Mar 24, 2015)

runner said:


> Well done Macast!
> 
> Running total is:  53 lbs




thanks so much ..... I'm really happy with that.... although a long way to go


----------



## banjo (Mar 27, 2015)

Another 4 pounds for me down to 11 8


----------



## runner (Mar 27, 2015)

Well done Banjo.  I've remained static for the last couple of weeks.  going to try and re-double efforts!

Running total is:  57 lbs


----------



## runner (Jun 9, 2015)

Still no progress - will power has taken a dip but hopefully on the up now!  How are you all doing?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 10, 2015)

runner said:


> Still no progress - will power has taken a dip but hopefully on the up now!  How are you all doing?



I am perennially stuck on precisely the same weight!  I don't have a lot to lose, but try as I might it just won't go! Might manage a couple of pounds by 2017


----------



## runner (Jun 30, 2015)

OOh-er quiet in here too.  No weight loss to report, just called in to see how you are all doing!


----------

